# Segnare (in un contesto religioso)



## Nonodin

Ciao a tutti,

Vorrei trovare une manera di dire "segnare" in francese nella frase :

"Era uguale alla chiesa : c'erano le seggiole schierate e i muri bianchi e la paura, e la statua di santa-Emerenziana in un angolo, coi fiori davanti. C'era la stessa gente. *Forse ci si doveva mettere in ginocchio e segnare.* "

Ora, ho pensato à questo :
"C'était la même chose qu'à l'église : il y avait des chaises alignées et les murs blancs et la peur, et la statue de sainte-Emérance dans un coin, avec les fleurs devant elle. Il y avait les mêmes gens.* Peut être devait elle s'y agenouiller et ..........." *
Magari è : "se recueillir o prier o marquer o signer ?" Che pensate ?


----------



## yanein

Non, ce n'est pas elle qui doit s'agenouiller...
Significa: Forse uno avrebbe dovuto, come in chiesa, inginocchiarsi e farsi il segno della croce
Ciao


----------



## Nonodin

Ah... il segno della croce ! Grazie
Forse posso scrivere :
"Peut être devait-on s'y agenouiller et se marquer du signe de croix"


----------



## yanein

Mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui c’est cela mais il est préférable de dire « _faire_ » et non marquer :
_Segnare = faire le signe de croix / faire le signe de la croix_
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signe_de_la_croix#Le_signe_de_croix_dans_les_.C3.89glises_chr.C3.A9tiennes

On dit aussi en Français _se signer_ = _faire le signe de croix _
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/signer
_« Peut être devait elle s'y agenouiller et se signer »_


----------

